# Shop Made Lathe



## Johnny westbrook (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a wood lathe I made this week I can turn 18" bowls with this one


----------



## bitshird (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 22, 2011)

You now have my utmost recpect. Making a thing that makes other things out of the same thing it's made of is like triple-reverse INCEPTION.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice.  I went through a phase of wanting to build lathes.  I built a full sized lathe, a full sized treadle lathe, then a smaller benchtop sized treadle lathe.  They are fun to make.  Great job


----------



## robutacion (Sep 23, 2011)

A nice coat of paint and it will be looking a million dollars...!:wink:

Nothing is a big deal when you have a strong will (tools and brain helps, also...!):wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 23, 2011)

Out of my league nice job. Do you use the chuck for holding everything that you turn or will it accept a MT2 dead center?


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Sep 23, 2011)

I did not fix the head shaft for MT2 center. I use an adapter that will fit in a 3/4 drilled hole in the wood blank and will tighten from inside the adapter and fit on the 1"8 threads on the head shaft you can see it in the photo in front of the lathe on the table .the tale stock has a MT2 for a live center


----------

